# Lost



## ComeTurismO (Feb 10, 2013)

I've gotten really interested with this series.
I just watched the first episode of the series last night, and I was pretty amazed. Today, I got crazy with this show. It's so interesting, realistic, addicting, and entertaining.
I just have a question, to you people who watched the series.

You know when Locke does some drug on Boone and how he saw Shannon die during his hallucinations?
Did Locke do some sort of hypnotize on Boone? I think so because how he was so defending to Locke during Michael retrieving his son back from Locke, as Locke was training him on those knife tricks.;

Did Locke do something to Boone?
Will Shannon Die? - FUCK shes hot
Where the fuck is Claire?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 10, 2013)

Lost is Gilligan's Island without the quality writing.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Lost is Gilligan's Island without the quality writing.


I don't understand why I can't understand your posts, lately.


----------



## EzekielRage (Feb 10, 2013)

actually the writing in LOST is superb. Its one of my favourite TV shows. And the LESS you know about it the better so do yourself a favour and dont spoil yourself at all. trust me on this!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 10, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I don't understand why I can't understand your posts, lately.


 
Well, there's a lot you don't seem to understand. This is just par for the course.

EDIT: So, in other words, you're... Lost?


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Feb 10, 2013)

Definitely one of my favourite shows ever. Like was said before, don't ruin anything for yourself, just watch the series and everything will be explained eventually.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 10, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> actually the writing in LOST is superb. Its one of my favourite TV shows. And the LESS you know about it the better so do yourself a favour and dont spoil yourself at all. trust me on this!


Oh my God, you're right. I shall watch and see! THANK YOU, INSPIRE-ER! 





JustChillin1414 said:


> Definitely one of my favourite shows ever. Like was said before, don't ruin anything for yourself, just watch the series and everything will be explained eventually.


EEK, you're right! I'm just on Netflix watching this right now, and finding Susan (Michael's wife) an idiot.
EDIT: Now watching the episode where Claire is found.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2013)

Spoiler



John Locke is the smoke monster


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 10, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> John Locke is the smoke monster


The spoiler... Won't be read. 
'Nuff said.


----------



## Nebz (Feb 10, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> John Locke is the smoke monster





Spoiler



Errrr The Smoke Monster appears as John Locke.


 
It's funny to see this on here and I'm actually watching this now. It's the first show I've been able to enjoy with my family since the good ol' days of Smallville.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2013)

Spoiler



L O S T


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 10, 2013)

Nebz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'm watching this right now, too.
And: nope.avi


DinohScene said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> L O S T


nope.avi


----------



## Lacius (Feb 10, 2013)

I really enjoyed the series. I watched it when it was on and recently re-watched some of it last year with my sister. Seasons 5-6 were my favorite.



Spoiler



but the paradoxical compass infuriated me and nearly ruined the whole show for me


----------



## Sop (Feb 10, 2013)

Why can't I understand your post?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 10, 2013)

Lost was a great show.  It takes a special kind of hipster to hate on it.  Just watch each episode and don't spoil anything for yourself.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 10, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I've gotten really interested with this series.
> I just watched the first episode of the series last night, and I was pretty amazed. Today, I got crazy with this show. It's so interesting, realistic, addicting, and entertaining.
> I just have a question, to you people who watched the series.
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Locke basically gave Boone a hallucination drug. He said it was only as real as Boone made it to be.
He didn't hypnotize Boone because after Boone came out of it, he said he felt relieved with what he saw, about Shannon. As Locke said, believe in the Island.


 
I watched the series a while back, and I'm rewatching it now, nearly on the last episode of the first season. The thing is though, the later seasons are complete shit because the writers had no idea what the fuck to do. They didn't think it was going to take off as good as it did. I mean it's still good, but compared to earlier seasons, the show just gets beyond stupid, and really confusing and hard to understand. There's so many theories about what the ending means and what the island is and all that shit, and because of it, none are wrong, everybody's right. The entire show is basically what you make it out to be.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 10, 2013)

Sop said:


> Why can't I understand your post?


Hold on, you g





ShadowSoldier said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, what you said in the spoiler was correct, but did you see how protective he was to Locke, when Michael confronted Locke teaching Walt the knifing trick?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 10, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Hold on, you g
> Yeah, what you said in the spoiler was correct, but did you see how protective he was to Locke, when Michael confronted Locke teaching Walt the knifing trick?


 
That's because Boone knew Locke was right. Boone felt like Locke did him a huge favor.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That's because Boone knew Locke was right. Boone felt like Locke did him a huge favor.


Ooh, I thought Locke was evil in some way, thanks. So far it's clear now. I'm pretty shocked to see that Sawyer met Jack's dad.


----------



## EzekielRage (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually the spoiler IS NOT TRUE!

The TRUE Spoiler here is: (highlight to read)
DURING THE LAST TWO SEASONS the Smoke Monster uses John Locke's Form. He poses as John, nothing more. John Locke is not the smoke monster, never was never will be.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 10, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Actually the spoiler IS NOT TRUE!


Lol, a trial we have here. Lets hear what you say. Are you referring to what Shadow said? If yes, what do you say? I think Shadow is correct.


----------



## EzekielRage (Feb 11, 2013)

i said highlight the text below my spoiler is not true warning to see what really happens.


----------



## Sefi (Feb 11, 2013)

Great writing and cast.  The best part was the mystery slowly unfolding with each episode (even if at times it seemed we got more questions then answers).  Some things were plainly explained, some partially, and some things never outright explained.  You could draw your own conclusions and that is what I think made it such a huge success.  People would argue about their theories the day after a show would air with anybody else that had watched it.  A pet peeve of mine is how many shows and movies baby the audience by fully explaining everything with dialogue.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

So I've been doing some research about the show, and I think I got the understanding of it, and my theory as to why it became a clusterfuck of a mess near the end:



Spoiler



The show is kind of based in purgatory, the world between heaven and hell that isn't the living world. But it's not purgatory to the fullest extent. Purgatory means you die and then you go there, it's cut off from the living world. But the Island has a connection to the living world. As in people can leave and come back when they please. A way to prove that it isn't purgatory is that one of the characters say in the show that children are basically, automatically entered into heaven when they die. So it wouldn't make sense for Claire's baby, or Walt to be there. Not to mention, Walt actually leaves the Island.

The Island is a form of Paradise. It's where the dead go to resolve unsolved issues in their lives. To show that it's a form of paradise, notice how awesome it is there for the survivors and how nice it is?

And showing that there is a connection to the outside world, when John Locke stops pressing the button, the electromagnetism explosion actually connects with the outside world in an Icy, snowy place (I don't know where to be honest). And the fact that Benjamin Linus has been there his whole life. But the Island is meant for the dead, that's why the smoke monster is there trying to kill "The Others", because they don't belong on that Island.

Now for my theory as to why it basically became Purgatory at the end and why the story became so damn confusing, it's simple. It was never meant to be. Directors and producers in Podcasts years ago have stated so many times that it isn't Purgatory. But nobody believed them. I think the staff just gave up and decided to just shut the fans up and make it Purgatory.


 
I'm sure there's more that I forgot to add but anyways, for people who just started watching the show, hope that makes sense.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 28, 2013)

Greatest TV series of all time. That is all.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 28, 2013)

Lol i started watching the show last year when they had re-runs of it on cw every late night and loved it. I can't believe damon was in the show  and john locke aka terry quinn was hilarious XD I havent watched lost in along time though, they stopped showing it here sadly.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my God, I am sooooooooooooo happy for this show. I'm at the part where the Smoke Monster is.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 7, 2013)

I finished the series recently. I had everything understood until the very last episode. That's where everything became one big clusterfuck and threw everything out the window.


----------



## nando (Mar 7, 2013)

don't they all die in the plane crash?


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 7, 2013)

one of the best tv shows ever.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 10, 2013)

How the FUCK can Libby survive two bullets from Michael?
And holy shit, this is getting intenser by the minute!
EDIT: Oh, never mind. She died like Van Gogh did, and that was sad.


----------

